# One expensive arrowana...



## NavinWithPs

my friends aro swimming in a 1000g tank. one lucky ass fish!! roommates? like 10 frt, 10 clown loaches, a stingray and other fishes...

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=134_3410

his castle. kinda dark, i know.... was in a hurrry.
View attachment 62863


----------



## Joga Bonito

need more decorations


----------



## NavinWithPs

yea, would be nice. but i like the tank the way it is. crystal clear water. can't get anybetter than that.


----------



## mauls

man that is awsome, nice video, really clear, and that tank is huge!

get some gravle in there and some driftwood.


----------



## benefit

Dude's a PLAYA. Thanks for sharing. Tank looks perfect. Keeps your focus on the real beauty, that "special" Aro.


----------



## JAC

holy sh*t, 1000g


----------



## MR.FREEZ

thats got to be one happy arrow, get it an opposite and breed em









cant say i like that tailess parrot in there :laugh:


----------



## nswhite

where is all of the decoration?


----------



## waspride

That tank would be mint with just a little decorations but either way its sick


----------



## Guest

I think if I had a fish that was that expensive, and a ray, I would go BB too.

I wouldnt add any decor, maybe a magnetic algae craper for the side of the tank though









--Dan


----------



## NavinWithPs

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think if I had a fish that was that expensive, and a ray, I would go BB too.
> 
> I wouldnt add any decor, maybe a magnetic algae craper for the side of the tank though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1042327[/snapback]​


Same here. i've heard horror stories from my friends who had decorations in their tanks. One guy told me that he had one of those jagged caves you can put in your tank. well, his aro swam in it and got stuck. he got out, but with scales that were torn off. his arrow was a jardini. now if that were to happen to a expensive specimen over a stupid ornament... i'd be pissed off.


----------



## waspride

NavinWithPs said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I had a fish that was that expensive, and a ray, I would go BB too.
> 
> I wouldnt add any decor, maybe a magnetic algae craper for the side of the tank though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1042327[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. i've heard horror stories from my friends who had decorations in their tanks. One guy told me that he had one of those jagged caves you can put in your tank. well, his aro swam in it and got stuck. he got out, but with scales that were torn off. his arrow was a jardini. now if that were to happen to a expensive specimen over a stupid ornament... i'd be pissed off.
> [snapback]1042690[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Fair enough, i see your point which is a good one. But wouldn't you think the tank would look alot better with just sand?


----------



## Guest

Yep, but sand harbours all kinds of things.

With an expensive fish, I wouldnt take risks.

Hell, I dont even buy fish that are more than $60 CDN









--Dan


----------



## NavinWithPs

waspride said:


> NavinWithPs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I had a fish that was that expensive, and a ray, I would go BB too.
> 
> I wouldnt add any decor, maybe a magnetic algae craper for the side of the tank though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1042327[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. i've heard horror stories from my friends who had decorations in their tanks. One guy told me that he had one of those jagged caves you can put in your tank. well, his aro swam in it and got stuck. he got out, but with scales that were torn off. his arrow was a jardini. now if that were to happen to a expensive specimen over a stupid ornament... i'd be pissed off.
> [snapback]1042690[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough, i see your point which is a good one. But wouldn't you think the tank would look alot better with just sand?
> [snapback]1042885[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

the sand would just be blown all over the place. if you look at the picture, there are 3 shooters that pump the water in the tank. each one is connected to a rio 32HF, which is like 1920g/hr, and it only has to go up about 2.5ft. there's no debri on the bottom what so ever. on one corner of the tank, it's connected to a canister filter to pick up the bottom stuff. with a 240g as a SUMP, water is crystal clear. wouldn't risk anything. even gravel, if the fish were to get ich or something and has the urge to scratch against the gravel.


----------



## mashunter18

damn that is a huge tank


----------



## we have sound

great lookin tank !


----------



## kove32

How much did that fish cost??


----------



## Avatar~God

wow even if he did have gravel in there he would have to go scuba diving just to clean it. Sweet ass tank. That parrot with no tail can still swim pretty damn fast though.


----------



## o snap its eric

nice tank, love the FRTs!


----------



## thePACK

what are the dimensions? nice tank


----------



## acestro

MR.FREEZ said:


> thats got to be one happy arrow, get it an opposite and breed em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant say i like that tailess parrot in there :laugh:
> [snapback]1042051[/snapback]​


As long as the fish seem at ease I dont see a problem with no gravel/sand. I'm not big on the deformed parrot either. The aro, however, is sweet.


----------



## NavinWithPs

the tank is an amazing 10'x4'x4'. the sump inside is a 240, 8'x2'x2'. it's crazy how the width of the tank is the same length as a 60. i have pics of the aro if you guys are interested. i'd post them but now, i gtg


----------



## Death in #'s

i wonder what he is gonna do when those frt's out grow that tank


----------



## NavinWithPs

Dr. Green said:


> i wonder what he is gonna do when those frt's out grow that tank
> [snapback]1046822[/snapback]​


that's gonna take years! there barely like 6"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow that is a sick ass tank! Got those pics yet?


----------



## NavinWithPs

Enjoy!

View attachment 63496

View attachment 63497

View attachment 63499

View attachment 63498


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Holly crap, that arro is simply amazing!


----------



## NegativeCamber

sweet tank!! The water is so clear!!


----------



## Guest

Ahhh! Those little turtles!

BTW, whats an Frt?

That tank should be a Reef :nod:

--Dan


----------



## jan

DannyBoy17 said:


> BTW, whats an Frt?
> 
> [snapback]1047300[/snapback]​


I thought a fly river turtle.

The set up just isn't my taste. I don't like bare tanks, but the fish and especially the aro and ray are looking great









Btw: how big do those turtles get (just out of curiousity)


----------



## Guest

I would make that an Arro breeding tank, a Marine tank, or a Ray species tank.

Or, maybe a Fly River Turtle tank!

--Dan


----------



## dracofish

Nice tank but good luck when those FRT's decide to get curious about what Ray disk tastes like...


----------



## acestro

I dont like the idea of FRTs as captives but I'll give you tips.

They get nippy, especially with each other. The need very warm, alkaline water and grow to 50 pounds and 22" in the wild (probably smaller in your tank). They usually advise a 360 gal tank for them. 
The worst thing about them is the fact that they aren't bred in captivity


----------



## WorldBelow07

kove32 said:


> How much did that fish cost??
> [snapback]1044518[/snapback]​


oh not that much. only a couple grand.


----------



## illnino

pssh... beautiful tank. personally i would have gone the whole way and made it a reef tank. no point in getting a huge tank that nice and keeping it fw with no decor at all. although he does have a nice arowana and motoro


----------



## dracofish

Some people don't like salt. Personally if I had a tank that size I wouldn't go salt either.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Just to get a better look.


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice pic


----------



## acestro

dracofish said:


> Some people don't like salt. Personally if I had a tank that size I wouldn't go salt either.
> [snapback]1052381[/snapback]​


I agree with this but probably for different reasons. My largest tank is a reef tank now but it is WAAAAAY expensive. A reef tank can have so many cool things. But I'm primarily interested in fresh and probably would deck out a tank like this with a couple dozen aces!!!


----------



## jiggy

to have that thing salt water.. u better hire a salt water specialist to come every 3 days to check the parameters..


----------



## Guest

jiggy said:


> to have that thing salt water.. u better hire a salt water specialist to come every 3 days to check the parameters..
> [snapback]1075745[/snapback]​


Why? That tank would be very stable.

The LiveRock and Skimmer would be what kills ya!

--Dan


----------



## benJii

arnt asian arrows illegal?

and that guy who owns it is obviously on crack..........BB, c'mon.

if i had it i would take the 240 and use it for sumfin else, and i would make that 1000 a pacu shoal tank!


----------



## tsanhd

dang, does he has algae problems with the tank, mines is next to the window and boy my tank got green fast.Maybe he should put a black wallpaper or something behind it


----------



## Avatar~God

could you imagine if that think broke. Flood the whole damn house.


----------



## bmpower007

Niceeee arrow and turtles what kind of arrow is that anyways.


----------



## dragonball1012

i would take those clown loaches out...the aro my eat it and


----------



## King Oscar

holy sh*t dude ur crazzy.
sweet tank. id put a sh*t load of cichlids if i had a tank like that. 
wow u lucky


----------



## hyphen

a 1000g reef tank would be amazing. but uh...i don't think many people could afford it, lol.

either way, tell your buddy that he has a nice aro


----------



## King Oscar

if u have enough money to get a 1000g tank i think u would have enough money to put cool and expensive stuff in it.


----------



## hyphen

King Oscar said:


> if u have enough money to get a 1000g tank i think u would have enough money to put cool and expensive stuff in it.
> [snapback]1082670[/snapback]​


not necessarily.


----------



## air*force*one

what an odd assortmant of creatures hahaha


----------



## Killa RedZ

thats a nice tank i wish that i had one like that


----------



## waspride




----------



## jiggy

that aro looks like an xback.. cuz of the pearls on the 6th row.. could be a nice red tail gold though..


----------



## smokinbubbles

man turtles with fish, espically one expensive as rays is not a good idea. like some other have said turtles get curious. FRT sure are soemthin else thogh.

J-Rod


----------



## RAYMAN45

frt are nice


----------

